# NewBie Alert



## taffygirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Hiyah Guy's an Girls...

Long time since ive been a member on a forum,,,long time since ive smoked some weed, medical purposes and all you know.

Been looking through for a few days now and great site just be gentle with an old timer like me (28 yrs young) 

Need some advise for my Gerty hope ill find what im looking for....

Anyhow chat soon


----------



## Glas (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey welcome to the forum! I'm pretty much a newbie myself, this site has helped me loads! Happy growing.


----------



## Rocketgirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I just wanted to say hello, Im a newbie here also. Ive learned soooo much from just browsing the forums for a few days. Everyone seems REALLY nice and smart too!! I'm growing 4 little babies who are 8 days old (awwww), and I have no clue, but thanks to all the info on here, they're doing great. 
So, I wish you lots o luck and have a fabulous day.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you Welsh?


----------



## Lacy (Sep 21, 2007)

*Hi Taffy and Rocket girl. Nice to meet you. I'm Lacy.*
*This is an awesome site.*


----------



## taffygirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi thanks for the lovley welcome

Yes indeed I am welsh but ive had to move to the dark side (england) just been home to touch base this last week, and my Gerty has been fine without me 

Good luck with your grows Rocketgir


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 22, 2007)

Got any pictures. We like pictures VV


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2007)

welcome all.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome everyone. i am pretty new myself, but i love this site. everyone is really cool and laid back. always nice to welcome some lovely ladies any time lol.


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 28, 2007)

lol its nice too see im now not the only one with a real pic. =) 
welcome welcome!


----------



## one million (Oct 10, 2007)

So why do the chicks have pics of themselves and us dudes hide behind other pics?


----------



## -dank- (Oct 10, 2007)

one million said:


> So why do the chicks have pics of themselves and us dudes hide behind other pics?


i'm not gona touch that with a 10 foot pole hahaha...


welcome aboard ladies, i just got here, but i can allready see its gona be a good time


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 10, 2007)

Your very welcome


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 10, 2007)

Welocome and ask away if you have questions...oh and all us guys are single too you know...lol. I'm just kidding with you, good luck with everything.


----------



## reeffermadness (Oct 10, 2007)

welcome all...


----------



## SuperBud (Oct 11, 2007)

New here, is this pretty safe or am I just stoned!! Oh yea just stoned, well hello and goodbye for now, peace


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Smooth Gygax,..real smooth! *


Gygax1974 said:


> Welocome and ask away if you have questions...oh and all us guys are single too you know...lol. I'm just kidding with you, good luck with everything.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 11, 2007)

Smart man! 


-dank- said:


> i'm not gona touch that with a 10 foot pole hahaha...
> 
> 
> welcome aboard ladies, i just got here, but i can allready see its gona be a good time


----------



## Rocketgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

Haha!! Thanks guys!! 
We really appreciate the welcome. This is a big place, with big personalities, it's nice to be accepted. You rock. Hope to see you around...


----------



## Rocketgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

I just wanted to add that Ive met a bunch of cool ass fuckers these last few days, this place feels like home. So welcoming, and although I dont know FDD, (HI!!) I think I'm in love!  haha
Wish I had THAT greenthumb. Beautiful, just beautiful.....


----------



## bongboystrikesagain (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm not a lady. i'm a boy.


----------



## Spoony Da Dro Man (Aug 19, 2009)

I like her


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

wow! you bumbed an old thread! LOL...


----------

